# My Nerves are shot..............Waiting to see MC



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

We go for our first MC on Monday , I'm scared but wanting to go to see where we stand in our marriage. If you didn't read my last point my husband told me that he didn't want to be with me anymore. This past Monday he said his feelings were the same. He is still making me really confused , I told him he gives me mixed emotions he said don't look for the sings cause there is none. 

We are talking and all know but nothing about our marriage, I did bring it up on Wednesday and all he said was that he is unhappy. 

He still talks about us doing this and that in our new home. And things like us traveling, I'm wondering if he doesn't want to end our marriage but he doesn't know how to deal with the pain. I don't know what to do to help him though pain that I caused. I love him more then anything, and it took me doing some harsh things before I realized that he is my soul mate !


----------



## phyxius (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm going through the same thing so I know the feeling. After several months of telling me he's done with me I finally got him to try counselling with me. He acts like normal around me. We talk, tell jokes, play with our daughter together. But when it comes to real intimacy, there is none. Every time I try he says he can't do it anymore. We even watch movies together! I know he loves me, but he's not "in love" with me and I want that back more than anything.

Monday will be a new day for you. Hopefully you'll be able to figure things out and find out what's bothering him. I'm waiting for my MC day. I still don't know where we went wrong.  Good luck to you!


----------

